# Keine EU-Fangverbote für den Aal in Binnengewässern



## tibulski (19. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

der Zeitraum in dem die Länder die dreimonatige Schonzeit festlegen können wurde noch in letzter Minute verlängert und liegt nun zwischen dem 1. August 2019 and 29. February 2020. Das hat wohl den Hintergrund, dass die Glasaalfänge für die Beatzprogramme nicht durch die Schonzeiten verhindert werden sollen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## zokker (19. Dezember 2018)

Dann bin ich ja erstmal beruhigt. 
Bei uns in MV wird sich ja dann erstmal nix ändern.


----------

